

Automated cross browser testing with JavaScript - rodneyrehm
http://dalekjs.com/

======
rodneyrehm
Most interesting in the regard of (eventually) being able to replace Selenium
in our stack. While currently in an early stage - it will be capable of doing
pretty much everything Selenium can do - without requiring Java. Functional /
UI / E2E testing with a Node.js based stack would allow an even greater
audience to create meaningful tests.

